# Netzwerkverzeichnise listen



## BG (15. Aug 2006)

Hi,

wie kann ich mit Hilfe von Java eine Liste erstellen, in der sich alle im LAN freigegebenen Dateien befinden?

meine Idee ist folgene:
ich habe mir ein Tool geschrieben, welches rekursiv alle Dateien in einem Verzeichnis(lokal) in eine Textdatei mit absolutem Pfad schreibt.

dies möchte ich nun auch fuer das LAN realisieren.
meine Fragen:
- wie kann ich mit die Dateien in Netzwerkordnern listen lassen
- wie komme ich mit Java an die freigegeben Order heran, also wie kann ich eine Liste mit allen freigegebenen Ordnern im LAN erstellen

Danke im Vorraus
BG


----------



## Bert Brenner (15. Aug 2006)

Die Klasse File kann auch problemlos mit UNC-Pfaden umgehen, damit könntest du dann die Freigaben durchsuchen.


----------



## BG (15. Aug 2006)

und wie kann ich die freigaben auslesen?


----------



## foobar (15. Aug 2006)

Such mal nach smb.

http://jcifs.samba.org/


----------



## BG (16. Aug 2006)

ok, ich kann jetzt ordner im netz auslesen, geht mit dem selben wo ich schon hatte.

mein problem ist jetzt von einem rechner im lan eine liste zu erstellen, welche freigaben dieser rechner hat, weiss jemand wie man das realisieren kann, habe in jcifs geschaut aber nichts gefunden


----------



## BG (17. Aug 2006)

ok ich glaube ich hab was in der jcifs gefunden, wo mir helfen koennte.

wie kan ich die lib in eclipse einbinden(hab sowas noch nie vorher gemacht)

wenn ich in meinem projekt imort -> archiev und dann die zip nehme krieg ich erstmal lauter fehler in den files wo imoprtiert wurden.

was mache ich falsch?
muss ich in meiner klasse, die ich nutzen will dann auch noch irgend einen import machen?


----------

